#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  what sayest thou o minions of pleasure?

## mikee

Here is my first post of an image taken from a very astonishing place, It concerns someone by the name of Dr John Dee. The image: stare at the face/neck area for a few seconds,, then lets know what you see.

I am not sure how to upload images directly so I posted by attachment, hope that's ok.
Regards

----------


## Vir Sapiens

Bast and Horus

----------


## mikee

here is the second and third in a series of thousands

regards

----------

